# Snow balls on poodles legs?



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I haven't tried it myself, but recall hearing somewhere that using a non-stick cooking spray (marketed under different names, a big one is the U.S. is "PAM") will keep the snow from sticking to the poodle's hair. If you try it, I'd just mist Roxie's legs _lightly!_ Good luck! I've been hearing about your crazy weather over there so good luck with that, too.


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

well the baby oil was a huge waste of time, i soaked her legs in it and it made no differanceat all. 
will try cooking oil tomorrow.
Bec


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

What about socks and booties?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am about to give in and make Poppy a snowsuit - can't think of anything else that will keep her from getting ice lumps right up to her arm pits!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Do they look something like this?? Kodi didn't seem to mind, he wouldn't come insdie. This is last year when we had our record snowfall of 36+ inches. I just brought him in and put him in a crate (in front of the heat duct) until he melted.

Out of all the dogs there the poodles were the only ones that developed snowballs like this. And Kodi's were much worse than the Standard poodles!


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes that is what they look like, i will try and add a pic, 
i think socks or bandages are the way to go for us!
she hates the snow balls and is constantly stopping to try and pull them out, hair and all.
now her legs are a matted mess, shes going to have a good brush tomorrow!
also added a group hug pic, 
Bec


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I love your pictures! I remember reading in another thread that someone suggested plastic wrap. I would add some extra tape because I can imagine it coming loose once it got wet. I don't recall anyone actually having experience with it though. Might try a cautious experiment with it. You have a beautiful pack there!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The trouble with socks, or bandages, etc is that when the snow is fresh and fluffy Poppy can get snowed up within seconds - so she would need them on for every quick trip out in the garden. I thought a long-legged fleece jumper might be quicker - I'm trying to bodge one from a baby sleepsuit, but think I may have got too small a size ...


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda is getting an all in one suit for Christmas from my mum which will help. Panda is a complete wimp and comes crying to me if he gets as much as a twig stuck in his hair so imagine how panicked he was when he got snowballs stuck all over his legs, he didnt actually realise until we were almost home but when he did he started crying loudly and wouldnt walk 0_o

Plus it will keep him cleaner and dryer on rainy days and stop him getting so muddy on walks in the woods. The only problem is he has very long legs so it doesnt go all the way down to his feet but will help out. 

If you dont want an all in one suit then I guess I would try wrapping something round his legs?


----------



## georgine (Jul 21, 2018)

Cornishbecky said:


> Hi
> We dont get much snow in cornwall, but we have quite a lot at the moment, and poor roxie cant enjoy her walks because of huge snow balls on her legs.
> I'm not going to trim them shorter just for a few days of snow, but is there anything i can put on her legs to stop them snow sticking?
> also i dont want to put an allbody coat on her for the above reason.
> ...


Why not just trim her legs shorter? My s-poo has only "sox" and snow isn't a problem on his legs, just occasionally on his feet. I think oil only exacerbates the problem. Once he is inside, I put him in the tub & spray snow off with warm water.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Closing this thread, as it was started over a decade ago. Only one of the original participants is still active on the forum.


----------

